# Cash Tips?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got done reading an older thread on cash tips. Found it pretty interesting the way some feel on this subject.

So who is claiming cash tips?

I'll start off by saying I am claiming all my cash tips. It is not much but I'm claiming it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Just got done reading an older thread on cash tips. Found it pretty interesting the way some feel on this subject.
> 
> So who is claiming cash tips?
> 
> I'll start off by saying I am claiming all my cash tips. It is not much but I'm claiming it.


Why?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Why?


Why do I claim my cash tips? Because generally I am an honest person. I do my best to stay that way. I have values and standards that I try to maintain. I have to live with my decisions. And I raise my kids the same way by setting examples.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Why do I claim my cash tips? Because generally I am an honest person. I do my best to stay that way. I have values and standards that I try to maintain. I have to live with my decisions. And I raise my kids the same way by setting examples.


Kinda hard to raise kids when you let the IRS steal from you, and let an immoral, wasteful, abusive system play you. Yeah sorry man that's not how I would teach my kid


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, teach your kids to only obey laws they favor...! That's what makes America great.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I report my cash revenue, I've had about $200,000 in cash revenue since 2010. (not just tips, cash taxi rides are included)


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

What cash tips... do few don’t even remember any of em

Or do I ..... haha


----------



## lazyamerican (Jul 15, 2017)

Only drive 65 on the highway too.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Tips?

When it’s cash it’s a gift.... we’re poor drivers... tipping is not custom so it’s a gift.

Isn’t the rule $10k gifts tax free?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

everyone tips me in the app !


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Skinny1 said:


> Tips?
> 
> When it's cash it's a gift.... we're poor drivers... tipping is not custom so it's a gift.
> 
> Isn't the rule $10k gifts tax free?


It's $15K now
https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/diner-gives-waitress-a-tax-exempt-personal-gift-in-lieu-of-tip
http://www.grubstreet.com/2017/04/tax-protester-leaves-server-personal-gift-instead-of-tip.html


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> It's $15K now
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/diner-gives-waitress-a-tax-exempt-personal-gift-in-lieu-of-tip
> http://www.grubstreet.com/2017/04/tax-protester-leaves-server-personal-gift-instead-of-tip.html


Would that actually stand up in court? The way I understand it, to be considered a personal gift, the money has to not be given for goods or services. If somebody provides a service and then you say, "I'm giving you this money but it's not for the service that you just provided to me," it seems like that would fall apart in court.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Would that actually stand up in court? The way I understand it, to be considered a personal gift, the money has to not be given for goods or services. If somebody provides a service and then you say, "I'm giving you this money but it's not for the service that you just provided to me," it seems like that would fall apart in court.


Nope, not at the IRS audit offices either!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's far easier to keep your cash in a gun safe and use the cash for buying gasoline and groceries... and such.

Once you deposit any cash it becomes a TON easier for the IRS to see.

I've also had some friends get audited...

Apparently depositing and withdrawing $100s of dollars many times per day almost every day of the year gets too confusing and eventually it can cause the IRS to give up on auditing cash income. (i couldn't believe it)

he convinced the IRS that all the cash he deposited at ATMS was actually just being held for a few hours and withdrawn to get put towards taxi rentals...

and he had $100s a day in deposits and $150+ a day in withdrawals that went back to the cab company.


----------

